# Order not appearing in account?



## shiroitaka (Oct 8, 2010)

I placed an order with shoptemp #15390 and it is not appearing in my account? I have email confirmation and paypal payment confirmation. But even so it does not appear in my account so I can't check status and also the email of status update keep stating "Payment Method: Send payment now: bank card, credit card, e-cash... (PayPal)" when I have paid??? I understand my dstwo may be on order due to stock shortages but the messages are confusing (got one saying awaiting shipment and another preorder within minutes of each other).
Does anyone have the ability to check this? I raised a ticket but have not heard anything yet?


----------



## RandomOddness (Oct 8, 2010)

I believe this issue is due to shoptemp not taking the money yet as they have not processed the order, which will not happen until monday.


----------



## shiroitaka (Oct 8, 2010)

Dunno about that as the money completed transaction 2 days ago according to paypal... oh well wait and see hopefully mine will ship on the 10th when the next lot arrives?


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2010)

.


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 10, 2010)

Same's happening with me. o=


----------



## shiroitaka (Oct 10, 2010)

Well it's now been over 77 hours and no reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at least it eventually let me make a ticket for a while it wouldnt even acknowlege that my order existed, then it let me create but still doesnt say I have any orders in my account. 
For a gbatemp partner I must say this is shabby service.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 10, 2010)

shiroitaka said:
			
		

> Well it's now been over 77 hours and no reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If chinese holiday is still on that would be why, my I'm not sure, sorry. =(
Shoptemp's usually good anyway. =)


----------



## shiroitaka (Oct 10, 2010)

Just had shipping confirmation and an apology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 much happier now!! seems to be a problem regestering accounts and orders. Perhaps if I make any future orders these will appear?


----------

